# MK-667 - morning or night?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

So I'll be running this stuff for the first time as of next week. I've been searching around but I've found so much conflicting information and forum posts, so I figured I'd ask here. Do you folks take it in the am or pm, and why? I'm hoping to avoid the lethargy as much as possible and also get the sleep benefits.

@swole troll seems like the man to tag in


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I take it purely for appetite, as mine is awful. Can't say I get lethargy from it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

they say pre bed mitigates the lethargy but ime 'good' mk677 will make you hang out your ass 24/7

be warned also as i know youre someone that likes to maintain a lean physique that if this hits you as hard as it does some in the hunger aspect then you are going to need will power of steel
not everyone gets this side but my appetite is just insatiable on the stuff

i think some people do downplay its GH boosting properties suggesting its literally useless whilst others completely over hype it comparing it to (ive heard up to) 7iu of GH per day which is ridiculous

you get a worthy GH boost, superb sleep, mad appetite boost but in exchange for lethargy out the ass and a mad appetite boost listed again just in case you consider this a negative

the biggest issue with MK and the reason i personally steer clear of it now for the most part is its effect on fasted blood glucose and its ability to push many people into pre diabetic ranges 
i wont touch it now without either a solid combo GDA like matador or glycomax or preferably a basal insulin

* monitor blood glucose and manage appropriately
* how ever you view the appetite boost either allow yourself to run wild or more advisably for those wanting to keep their physique tidy stick to a caloric allowance despite your rumbling belly on 5000+ calories (IME) 
* take a somatostatin inhibitor to allow the full benefits of MK's GH release 
ECGC, huperzine A and melatonin just to name a few options

what i tend to do was supplement huperzine A and then pre or post lift days that night id take 10mg melatonin for even more enhanced sleep with the slight transient GH boost high dose melatonin can bring as well as the somatostatin inhibition

waffling as usual but if not for the lethargy and more importantly the blood glucose effect id probably run MK year round but given those are two VERY significant side effects i rarely take it these days


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

nWo said:


> So I'll be running this stuff for the first time as of next week. I've been searching around but I've found so much conflicting information and forum posts, so I figured I'd ask here. Do you folks take it in the am or pm, and why? I'm hoping to avoid the lethargy as much as possible and also get the sleep benefits.
> 
> @swole troll seems like the man to tag in


 Why choose this as a pose to generic HGH?

Cost?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cheers @swole troll, yeah quite a few bits to keep an eye on it seems. I'm not adverse to eating a lot while I'm bulking as it's the mini-cuts a few times a year that keep me lean, but if I'm still hungry on 4000+ then I'll have to reconsider :lol: I love my food anyway so this is a genuine concern, but we'll see what happens. I think I discussed my chronic low blood glucose before with you which is actually one of the reasons I'm trying this s**t, hoping it pushes it up a bit. Got a glucose monitor so I'll be watching.

I've got the Warrior stuff with the huperzine added in, would you still recommend taking more? Got some melatonin handy already so I'll chuck that in as well. Hoping the lethargy doesn't hit me hard as from what I gather some people get it and some don't, I'm a bit of a lazy c**t at the best of times so if it's bad then again, it's not for me. Can only try it and see what happens!

@Sparkey yeah pretty much mate, plus it's hailed as a genuinely effective product and I've never used GH so I'm just dipping my toes in the water here and seeing how things go.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Low dose - 10mg - daily taken a bed time gives me improved sleep, increased appetite, and no lethargy.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

nWo said:


> Cheers @swole troll, yeah quite a few bits to keep an eye on it seems. I'm not adverse to eating a lot while I'm bulking as it's the mini-cuts a few times a year that keep me lean, but if I'm still hungry on 4000+ then I'll have to reconsider :lol: I love my food anyway so this is a genuine concern, but we'll see what happens. I think I discussed my chronic low blood glucose before with you which is actually one of the reasons I'm trying this s**t, hoping it pushes it up a bit. Got a glucose monitor so I'll be watching.
> 
> I've got the Warrior stuff with the huperzine added in, would you still recommend taking more? Got some melatonin handy already so I'll chuck that in as well. Hoping the lethargy doesn't hit me hard as from what I gather some people get it and some don't, I'm a bit of a lazy c**t at the best of times so if it's bad then again, it's not for me. Can only try it and see what happens!
> 
> @Sparkey yeah pretty much mate, plus it's hailed as a genuinely effective product and I've never used GH so I'm just dipping my toes in the water here and seeing how things go.


 No warrior project is fine, no need for added huperzine

I forgot about your bg issue, this could be an excellent compound for you assuming you can control lethargy and appetite

Defo monitor your bg all the same

If you report back at any point on how you're getting on and you remember to please tag me


----------



## Leoniidas (Apr 5, 2014)

swole troll said:


> No warrior project is fine, no need for added huperzine
> 
> I forgot about your bg issue, this could be an excellent compound for you assuming you can control lethargy and appetite
> 
> ...


 Hi mate,

what would yoj saybis the nest way to mititgate the impact in blood glucose?

Wouldnusing 10mg daily help? Or using 20mg 5 over 7 days or something?

i didn't realise the impact on blood glucose and ran this straight everyday 20mg for 3 months and defo noticed my blood glucose was lot harder to control


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Leoniidas said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> what would yoj saybis the nest way to mititgate the impact in blood glucose?
> 
> ...


 f**k me i dont know why ive become the MK677 man hahaa 
ive only taken it about 4 times.

but as it happens i can answer this

MK at 10mg shouldnt interfere with BG too much but still worth weekly to bi weekly monitoring

this is why this is such a shitty compound

get your BG sorted, glycomax is a good otc GDA if you dont want to take metformin

if you do take met then just get past the runs stage at the start and its plain sailing, its weird, a lot of people (myself included) suffer with the runs the first time you take metformin for a week or so then you never seem to get it again even if you stop taking it for months and go back on

at least this was my experience


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> f**k me i dont know why ive become the MK677 man hahaa
> ive only taken it about 4 times.
> 
> but as it happens i can answer this
> ...


 Just got some mk myself, mostly for the sleep benefits. Plan on using 10mg a night, if BG is affected when would you use the glycomax


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

nWo said:


> So I'll be running this stuff for the first time as of next week. I've been searching around but I've found so much conflicting information and forum posts, so I figured I'd ask here. Do you folks take it in the am or pm, and why? I'm hoping to avoid the lethargy as much as possible and also get the sleep benefits.
> 
> @swole troll seems like the man to tag in


 are you going to start a log ? :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jonk891 said:


> Just got some mk myself, mostly for the sleep benefits. Plan on using 10mg a night, if BG is affected when would you use the glycomax


 at 10mg you're unlikely to see a significant shift although some are more susceptible than others, im sure pancreas efficiency plays a roll in this

at 10mg i personally would have just opted for berberine as glycomax is pretty hefty when you consider all the GDAs in each dose

its not going to tank your BG if you take it with a carb heavy meal but i personally would have saved the cash and just gone for berberine

if BG becomes elevated then take the glyco with your last evening meal assuming it has at least 50g of carbs in it


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> at 10mg you're unlikely to see a significant shift although some are more susceptible than others, im sure pancreas efficiency plays a roll in this
> 
> at 10mg i personally would have just opted for berberine as glycomax is pretty hefty when you consider all the GDAs in each dose
> 
> ...


 I don't have the glycomax yet, was just wondering what would be best to get if it does effect blood glucose. Would it be the same with the berberine, use it with the pre bed meal


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dr Gearhead said:


> are you going to start a log ? :thumbup1:


 No mate, check the thread date :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jonk891 said:


> I don't have the glycomax yet, was just wondering what would be best to get if it does effect blood glucose. Would it be the same with the berberine, use it with the pre bed meal


 Yes pre bed is best for once per day dosing imo

Means it gets you back down to a decent fasted bg quicker


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

nWo said:


> No mate, check the thread date :lol:


  missed that


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

nWo said:


> So I'll be running this stuff for the first time as of next week. I've been searching around but I've found so much conflicting information and forum posts, so I figured I'd ask here. Do you folks take it in the am or pm, and why? I'm hoping to avoid the lethargy as much as possible and also get the sleep benefits.
> 
> @swole troll seems like the man to tag in


 Night. It can:

Improve sleep, and increase morning GH output.

And cause drowsiness in some.

So PM would be the most sensible time to take it.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

I would like to use MK677 but 20mg of.it from EA keeps me awake all night still don't understand why...


----------

